
Google’s Web Crawler Inadvertently Got CIA Spies Killed - burtonator
https://medium.com/datastreamer/googles-web-crawler-inadvertently-got-cia-spies-killed-936310b8c96f
======
robotbikes
I don't see how this is Google's fault, it appears they left a secret chat
platform open in a way that even Google bot could scan and archive it.

~~~
burtonator
I agree... this is why I used "Inadvertently" in the title..

This actively disturbs me about writing a bot at scale because these
unintended consequences can be troubling.

